# Pay Lakes around Atlanta???



## jcw (Mar 21, 2007)

My nephews are coming to town this weekend and I would love to take them to a lake to catch some catfish.  If I could find one that allowed us to camp overnight and for me to drink a few cold ones that would be even better.  Any advice as to where we can go would be much appreciated.


----------



## pbmang (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.twinbridgeslake.com/index.htm

Spent a lot of time there, its a pretty nice place


----------



## mwalker1313 (Mar 21, 2007)

There is a good pay lake for cats here in winder called twin lakes off of 82 and twin lakes rd 

Here is info on one in jefferson ga as well
  Crows Lake
Jackson, GA

This family oriented area is open year round on Friday through Sunday from 7 am until 10 pm. Fishing is mainly for catfish, though bass and bream are available. There is an entrance fee and a fee per pound of fish caught. There are restrooms, a boat ramp on the larger lake, and picnic tables. Bait and tackle are sold. All fish caught must be kept. Size: Three lakes; 35, 6 and 2 acres Fish: Bass, bream, and channel catfish Facilities: Boat ramp, restrooms, picnic tables, bait, tackle, night lights Fee: Daily and per pound of fish caught Dates of Operation: May 1 - Oct 1, closed on Sun. - Tues., Wed. & Thurs. open 4:00pm - 9:00pm, Fri. - Sat. open 8:00am - 10:00pm Directions: On GA Hwy 11 just west of Jefferson County: Jackson Restrictions: Anglers must keep all fish except bass, live catfish available for sale on Saturday Owner: Private Address: 393 Crow's Lake Drive Jefferson, GA 30549 Phone: (706) 367-8817


----------



## swamp (Mar 21, 2007)

Demooney Lake of off Demooney Road in College Park, GA close to the airport.


----------



## Blue Thunder (Mar 21, 2007)

There's one on the corner of Hwy 138 and Hwy 155 on the Henry and Rockdale County line. I believe that it is called "County Line Lake". It's kinda small, but I believe that they stay open all night on the weekends.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even know Demooneys was even still open.  I fished there a long time ago.  And there was another decent place down in the general vicinity, forget the name of it........Cedar Creek or something like that.


Haven't fished Twin Bridges since about 97.  Looking at the website, it looks like it has been really cleaned up.  Was getting kinda trashy there..........that was one of the reasons I quit going.  The water stayed stagnant(they couldn't keep the areator working), and the trash cans were always flowing over.  Back then, we'd douse them with coleman fuel and light em up to kill the smell.


----------



## starvin (Mar 25, 2007)

jeff, That would be cedar grove lakes, I think they are now a golf course.. just like they screwed up the Flying S in villarica.


----------



## specialk (Mar 25, 2007)

starvin said:


> jeff, That would be cedar grove lakes, I think they are now a golf course.. just like they screwed up the Flying S in villarica.



yep it's got million dollar houses on the banks now, also browns lake and smiths lake, bought up by money folks form over-seas.  i fished a small lake last year down in newnan owned by a private ind. if you are interested PM me and i'll send you his #.  he charged 2.00 lb last year.  mostly small cats 1 pound and under.  fun fun fun for the kids..........


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 25, 2007)

Blue Thunder said:


> There's one on the corner of Hwy 138 and Hwy 155 on the Henry and Rockdale County line. I believe that it is called "County Line Lake". It's kinda small, but I believe that they stay open all night on the weekends.



My Dad lives about two miles as the crow flies from this lake. The creek leaving the pond is the Rockdale/Henry county line and splits my Dads property. We used to fish the creek as kids all the way up to the lake. We'd stop in some holes and catch 8 or 10 fish. Small bream, sucker fish, and the occasional tiny bass. The lake used to have decent catfishing but man that was years ago. Blast from the past!


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 25, 2007)

starvin said:


> jeff, That would be cedar grove lakes, I think they are now a golf course.. just like they screwed up the Flying S in villarica.



Man, I wondered what happened to the Flying S Ranch. Even Googled it, to see if it was still open, but couldn't find anything.
I used to go there when I first started fishing. They used to let you camp. Had great crappie fishing, rented boats, electric motors. Far too many lakes like this have been lost to "progress"


----------



## Jeff1969 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cedar Grove...thats it.  I had heard the property had been sold off.  Haven't been down there in 3-4 years to see what they did with it.  At one time, I had access to a private pond down near Fairburn, but he closed it off to everyone after some poachers cleaned him out.  He had about an acre pond with some HUGE bream in it, some decent bass and cats too.  He fed these fish daily and they would simply tear some crickets up.


----------

